# Another ROM site shut down



## roadbusta (Nov 16, 2007)

G-masters has been closed, but the forums are still running.


Discuss.

EDIT: removed link. Didn't realise the the link offered a link where you could download ROMS. Sorry to all.

For further confirmation, Google "gmaster forum".


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 16, 2007)

yeah... the rom sites are dropping like flies. If the site says they are NEVER gonna provide roms again, u could post it. but, u should make sure first.


----------



## Nero (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> yeah... the rom sites are dropping like flies. If the site says they are NEVER gonna provide roms again, u could post it. but, u should make sure first.



Yeah, exactly.

I smell a ban... Sorry to roadbusta.

~Nero


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 16, 2007)

I know a guy that works for Nintendo in Japan, and he told me one of the big sites was comming down......I should have told them to watch out


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 16, 2007)

wow...
g-masters down?

i never frequented there but i know it was a massive site
does this mean the end of romsites if this keeps up?


----------



## Mars (Nov 16, 2007)

Man, another rom site shut down. I used G-masters most frequently. 
However, there are plenty of other ways to find roms.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> wow...
> g-masters down?
> 
> i never frequented there but i know it was a massive site
> does this mean the end of romsites if this keeps up?



Haha nope, as long as there is the 'intarweb' there will be methods of getting roms no matter what, you just got to know how. But it is a shame none the less.


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 16, 2007)

Luckily the gm forums >>>> actual site.

If you visit check out the made of win flaming board.


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 16, 2007)

Dang it everytime I find one it gets hozed...

Thats the third time this month...

I better stop finding them.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2007)

Sucks for the people who liked the site and get ROMS via sites like that. But thankfully I do not get my games from a ROM site.


----------



## Osaka (Nov 16, 2007)

one that appeared to be shut down yesterday is back up. dash.


----------



## berlinka (Nov 16, 2007)

So G-masters isn't down then. The forum is the only thing I use on that site. I immediately skip their home page (this month bandwidth acceeded, bla bla) and find what I need on their forums.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 16, 2007)

wow, thanks god i use usenet now.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> wow, thanks god i use usenet now.


there are plenth of sites with ds roms.
i was to use usenet especially for 360 images where isos are big and i want speed.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 16, 2007)

Was that place still going? I know about the forum but I thought the main site closed years back.

These sites closing don't really effect me, got me a rom bush.


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 16, 2007)

Is there a free newsreader that supports downloads? I only know of ones involving money.


----------



## Jax (Nov 16, 2007)

Crap...

Well, if the forums are still running, I guess the damage is minimal. That's where I find all my roms!


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 16, 2007)

newsreader?

I use newsleecher still cause i payed for it BUT

I'm switching to the FREE "alt.binz"

You can't download headers but you can use the RRS feed or just enter what you need  in the search, you can choose from different search engines (webbased), it does the jobe very wel and i will not miss newsleecher once the account runs out.

alt.binz is very easy to use and if you have a descent or payed usenet provider, you're started,


----------



## 50 Ways To Get F (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> Is there a free newsreader that supports downloads? I only know of ones involving money.



I've been using xnews for years

http://xnews.newsguy.com/

Here's an old guide to use it:

http://www.geocities.com/a_trak_one/usenet/usenet.htm


----------



## joshwill80 (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm a Newsleecher user here, best news reader imo.

If you are looking for a good free reader though Grabit is quite popular and very easy to use:

http://www.shemes.com/


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 16, 2007)

you don't really need to pay for newsleecher...


----------



## pika3000 (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> Crap...
> 
> Well, if the forums are still running, I guess the damage is minimal. That's where I find all my roms!



Agreed, the site wasn't that great anyway.


----------



## amptor (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> you don't really need to pay for newsleecher...



yeah I do find it odd to pay for software that is used to download pirated software, movies, naked chix photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ..


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ah crap, not g-masters. I go there when I really need a game badly. This sucks.


----------



## Switchy (Nov 16, 2007)

There are still so many more. I can understand how it could be frustrating for Nintendo too though. No matter what they do, there'll always be places to get ROMs.


----------



## xflash (Nov 16, 2007)

dang it that was my speediest rom site(gotta contact CD21 later to see what's up). is demonoid back online yet?


----------



## blunty (Nov 16, 2007)

GrabIt is a good one and is pretty fast and FREE.


----------



## bobrules (Nov 16, 2007)

Stop saying there are many more, maybe that's why they are getting shut downed.


----------



## azotyp (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Goodbye to G-masters



Its good for that greedy punks, they allowed only 2 downloads per day for non premium users, now they will have they f### money in jail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S>
they will never stop all torrents, there are too many people in the world
(never liked stupid gmasters)


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 17, 2007)

please dont post about rom sites coming down. Mods should remove the others. cause Yeah...


----------



## cubin' (Nov 17, 2007)

It was a cool website but the forums were the best bit. 

RIP g-masters


----------



## Popin (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> So G-masters isn't down then. The forum is the only thing I use on that site. I immediately skip their home page (this month bandwidth acceeded, bla bla) and find what I need on their forums.


Same here, as long as the forums are still there I'm good.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 17, 2007)

you may say there are plenty of sites which i don't disagree on but for many ppl the main ones which are getting closed down (g-masters and all) are the rom-resource for them so good move nintendo (sucks but good move)
Plus ESA are working together to bring down the piracy company which IMO is impossible but very minimisable so in the future ppl will have to struggle to get these games


----------



## apb407 (Nov 18, 2007)

shit that sucks.........that was my main site. But the their bandwidth would always give out so i didnt use it too much atleast the forum is there and what is the esa notice ?


----------



## Nero (Nov 18, 2007)

Even though I didn't like this site much...

R.I.P:  G-Masters.

Let's hope it's the last ROM site to get shut down.

~Nero


----------

